
Sandra Bland, It Turns Out, Filmed Traffic Stop Confrontation Herself - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/07/us/sandra-bland-texas-video.html
======
mindgam3
I really don’t understand why this is being flagged. Bias and police brutality
is a life and death issue affecting millions of people, not only black people
in America but other marginalized groups including those with developmental
trauma aka mental injury. This particular article refers to an incident where
the use of technology (citizen cell phone recording) could have played a major
role in a legal outcome. I could not think of a more appropriate topic for
conversation on HN.

The issue isn’t that all cops and police departments are bad/can’t be trusted.
The issue is bad cops and the system that allows them to abuse their power
with impunity. The more this is discussed, the higher chance of changing the
police culture and helping many, many real people not live in fear of death or
total dehumanization during a traffic stop gone awry.

------
pnutjam
Once more the blue line stands.

